
Nasa's New Horizons: 'Snowman' Shape of Distant Ultima Thule Revealed - ptrincr
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-46742298
======
ptrincr
I assume we'll get some clearer images as more data comes in.

I believe it is going to take until autumn of 2020 before we receive all of
it.

------
zeristor
BB8 is that you?

